# 1080p question



## alan h (Aug 25, 2012)

Is there a difference between specs when it says 1080p or 1080p veritcal?
thanks for any info.


----------



## csweep44 (Feb 20, 2012)

The 1080p vertical resolution is not a true 1080p. I noticed on the Samsung display that they rotate the pixels so they look like diamonds instead of squares. When u look at the picture it tends to look more like a 720p display. I would say its probably in between 1080p and 720p in quality.

Charlie


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

csweep44 said:


> The 1080p vertical resolution is not a true 1080p. I noticed on the Samsung display that they rotate the pixels so they look like diamonds instead of squares. When u look at the picture it tends to look more like a 720p display. I would say its probably in between 1080p and 720p in quality.
> 
> Charlie


I don't think that's quite right, but have to admit that I've never heard the term in that exact context before. 1080 refers to the vertical resolution, period. That's the pixel count in the vertical direction. The p or i after the resolution figure refers to the way in which the lines are delivered. i (interlaced) is a method where odd lines are sent (540 of them) and when the image has been completed from top to bottom, the even lines (again, 540) are sent. It's a means of reducing bandwidth since half the information is sent each time. p (progressive) is a method where all 1080 lines are sent one-after-another, to complete the image. There are conversions between the two, but that's another topic.

The way in which those pixels are laid out (square or diamond) doesn't contribute to the 1080 number - only the number of pixels along the vertical axis. Perhaps Samsung's pixels are rotated (don't know _why_ they would do this), but if the display is rated at 1080 native, it has 1080 as its vertical resolution (apparent resolution can be lower as you said).

Bottom line (no pun intended), "1080p" or "1080 p vertical resolution" imply the same thing.


----------



## csweep44 (Feb 20, 2012)

Samsung came out with this in one their 60" displays for a way of offering an inexpensive tv. If you look at the pixels you can see they rotated them. I didn't count them but I can tell there are less just by looking at the picture. There is also more motion blur with this display. I only saw the 1080p vertical on that one model, all others were regular 1080p resolution.

Charlie


----------



## alan h (Aug 25, 2012)

thanks for the info. so I guess what i trying for find is a tv in the less than 1000 dollar range and in the 51 to 60 inch range that is a true hd plasma tv. anyone got some ideas?

thanks alan


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm personally a Panasonic person and I think you might find some Panny's in that range when the Christmas season sales kick in. All of theirs are true 1080 sets, and most all will display 1080i or 1080p information. Check the specs at Amazon or on Panasonic's TV site.


----------



## tele1962 (Mar 7, 2012)

RBTO said:


> I'm personally a Panasonic person and I think you might find some Panny's in that range when the Christmas season sales kick in. All of theirs are true 1080 sets, and most all will display 1080i or 1080p information. Check the specs at Amazon or on Panasonic's TV site.


Unfortunatly the Panny's aren't 1080p in 3D though, but it is a very minor fault.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

tele1962 said:


> Unfortunatly the Panny's aren't 1080p in 3D though, but it is a very minor fault.


When a set displays 3D information, it _is_ showing a 24p image for each eye. The information is sent (assuming full HD 3D frampacking) in what is referred to as 1080 p48 format. So actually, 3D information is displayed in 24p. Panasonic 3D capable plasmas show a full 1080 lines of (vertical) information to each eye. Panasonic LCD/LED 3D sets, which are passive 3D, only show 540 lines of vertical resolution (550 lines per eye) when in 3D mode, which results in a picture that technically isn't HD (it still has 1920 lines of horizontal resolution, however). In both cases, the 3D image is refreshed on the screen at 24 fps when viewing motion picture source material (i.e., a 3D BD).


----------



## tele1962 (Mar 7, 2012)

RBTO said:


> When a set displays 3D information, it _is_ showing a 24p image for each eye. The information is sent (assuming full HD 3D frampacking) in what is referred to as 1080 p48 format. So actually, 3D information is displayed in 24p. Panasonic 3D capable plasmas show a full 1080 lines of (vertical) information to each eye. Panasonic LCD/LED 3D sets, which are passive 3D, only show 540 lines of vertical resolution (550 lines per eye) when in 3D mode, which results in a picture that technically isn't HD (it still has 1920 lines of horizontal resolution, however). In both cases, the 3D image is refreshed on the screen at 24 fps when viewing motion picture source material (i.e., a 3D BD).


Reading this from the HDTVTest review's it appears that Panasonic have a problem with that claim:

" 3D Resolution (added 25 March 2012)

We started our 3D tests by checking out resolution in 3D mode. Panasonic promotes its displays as “Full HD 3D”, although we’ve found that in reality, it’s not quite that simple. As usual, on our own custom-made 3D resolution test chart, the vertical resolution area appears as a single grey blur, when it would ideally show as individually identifiable black and grey lines. This is still better than last year’s ST30, which showed the area as a flickering black and white box, though. But, on other test patterns, the lines do appear. What’s going on?

It turns out that the level of detail shown in 3D depends on the brightness of the lines – and we could, in fact, achieve full resolution in this area by raising the [Brightness] control (because that makes the grey in our own test pattern closer to white). We just did this for test purposes, of course, and don’t recommend anyone watches a picture with milky-grey blacks!

This means that the Panasonic 3D Plasmas represent a strange case whereby SOME shades in the picture are represented with full resolution, and others aren’t. Are some of the Plasma display’s sub-fields being drawn at half precision in order to avoid crosstalk? Or does the answer lie with power consumption: on the TX-P50VT20, the only case of a Panasonic Plasma we’ve seen that resolved full 3D resolution, we measured 3D power consumption at 333 watts, but this had dropped to 248 watts a year later in the same-sized TX-P50VT30.

This can actually be seen in action in the TV’s own menus (albeit not as easily as with test patterns). With the 3D mode engaged, step close to the screen and press MENU on the remote. You’ll see that when they aren’t selected, the light-grey bars indicating the level of adjustment (for the settings such as Contrast, Brightness etc.) have a sharp horizontal edge, but a slightly blurrier transition at their top and bottom, that very subtly quivers up and down. Now select one of the options and you’ll notice that, now that the white-grey bar has become a brighter white, the box becomes sharp and rock-solid.

How does all this pixel-peeping relate to the sharpness of real world 3D content? Fortunately, the 3D picture could never be described as blurry, but is slightly moreso than 2D. Eagle-eyed viewers can also expect to see some jaggedness during moving diagonal objects, and other highly detailed areas of the picture, since the resolution of a Full HD 3D 1080p source is greater than the panel can display. A good real-life example is the TV news scenes from Cloudy With A Chance of Meatballs, which have a faint interlaced pattern laid on top (example at 1:11:16). In the 3D mode, this displays with moiré because of the resolution limit. "

Altough it does seem to be a very minor problem.


----------



## alan h (Aug 25, 2012)

OK besides pricing can someone tell me what the difference between these to panasonic plasma tvs is

model TC-P60U54 (cant find much but basic specs on this one at sams club)
model TC-P60U50

thanks,


----------



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

alan h said:


> OK besides pricing can someone tell me what the difference between these to panasonic plasma tvs is
> 
> model TC-P60U54 (cant find much but basic specs on this one at sams club)
> model TC-P60U50
> ...


I just picked up the 50 u 50 and saw the u 54 at Costco it's a stripped (less features)down model both good sets if that helps I really think they're nice sets I wanted the SAMs club model but wasn't a member ....


----------



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

It's a stripped down model less features but still is a nice set got the 50u50 last week and saw the 54u50 at Costco basically the same I think they're good quality tvs if 3d is not needed I d look into the 54u60 if you can get it cheaper


----------

